# how to remove old grout from windows?



## peyton (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm refurbishing some old steel casement windows and need to know how to remove the old grout. There are 2 types of grout on the windows: the old hard dried putty and some softer rubbery type. I'm trying to save the glass and it is really slow going.

Anybody have any suggestions other than knife and spatula? Thanks,

Peyton


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe you are talking about "window glazing" (DAP 33) with the hard stuff and probably a silicone material for the softer stuff. I've glazed many an older window around here and do not prefer any of the newer silicone type materials. The "real" older glazing compounds do get hard, really hard. I generally try to get a sharp blade of a razor knife under the glazing material, then pull it as best I can to get it to release from the window frame, not the glass. I use a wood chisel, I hear the out cries now, to help remove the rest, along with a brass brush the size of a toothbrush. There are some tools out there which fit into a drill motor but I have not used one and doubt that I will, too chancy on breaking old glass. My granddad taught me how to glaze older windows and each one I do I Thank him for that. Elbow grease and patience will give you a nice job. David


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Thurman said:


> I believe you are talking about "window glazing" (DAP 33) with the hard stuff and probably a silicone material for the softer stuff. I've glazed many an older window around here and do not prefer any of the newer silicone type materials. The "real" older glazing compounds do get hard, really hard. I generally try to get a sharp blade of a razor knife under the glazing material, then pull it as best I can to get it to release from the window frame, not the glass. I use a wood chisel, I hear the out cries now, to help remove the rest, along with a brass brush the size of a toothbrush. There are some tools out there which fit into a drill motor but I have not used one and doubt that I will, too chancy on breaking old glass. My granddad taught me how to glaze older windows and each one I do I Thank him for that. Elbow grease and patience will give you a nice job. David


 
That's how I do it also.:yes:


----------



## peyton (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. The first 2 took forever using a utility knife to cut it out but the next ones, altho still not easy, came out much faster using a wood chisel, gently, on the grout. No magic bullet ... the wood chisel, used carefully, along with elbow grease does the job.

Peyton


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Use a heat gun to soften the glazing. You just need to be careful about the heat and the glass.
Ron


----------

